# I just told my friend that I liked her



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

Some background: I met this girl in one of my classes last semester and we started texting...A LOT. She seemed really interested in me at first, because she texted me everyday. I wasn't into her then, but I developed feelings for her near the end of the semester that turned into a huge crush. She was the only thing I could think about. I lost my appetite, couldn't sleep, etc. I decided to wait until after finals to ask her out due to stress. Over break she stopped texting me as much, because I think she realized I liked her and didn't want to lead me on. She would still respond to my messages that I sent her. I would ask her to hangout and she would always be busy. She IS a really busy person, so this might have been a legitimate excuse. I got the hint that she didn't like me "that" way. But still I couldn't eat much, sleep, or concentrate without her popping up in my head.

So, I messaged her on Facebook and flat-out told her that I really liked her. 

Her: "Thanks for telling me "
Me: "Not how I imagined it, but I'm sure you figured it out by now anyways"
Her: "Yeah, kinda  you are a really cool guy  i honestly just don't have time for a relationship in my life right now. Especially if I'm going away this summer"
Me: "Yeah, that's why I was trying to just put it away, because I know you're a busy person. Hopefully you're cool with it though. I didn't want to tell you, because I thought you would stop talking to me."
Her: "Not a chance "

Then she said she had to go to bed because she was getting up early. I know telling her over Facebook might not be the best way to do it, but I don't ever see her.

I've never told a girl this before, but I feel so much better after letting her know. Maybe someday we will end up together, I'm not sure. We know a lot about each other and she's an awesome person. I hope to keep her as my good friend


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

You did good. That's my opinion.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

It seems like she took it really well! If she was really turned off by you, I know her answer would be a lot different. She probably has a little feeling for you, but doesnt want to get into a relationship. Its awesome you were able to tell her though, who cares if its over facebook? I dont think that matters. Its not like you proposed to her lol. Im sure it took a lot of balls though, so I hope you feel at least a little more confident! Just keep talking to her like always, dont change anything. See what happens in the future! Thats my advice/thoughts anyways. Take it however you want to. I definitely think its something to be proud of though


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. It did take a lot to tell her, but I'm so glad I did. Hopefully, now I can move on and focus on other things.


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

sounds like she is indeed, to busy for a relationship but it seems like she does in fact like you. i see a promising future ahead =)


----------



## failed101 (Dec 13, 2012)

Awwww, that's so sweet <3
Congratulations,


----------



## mclericp (Jan 7, 2013)

dam i wish i was you!
You are lucky that the girl didnt go 'eww' and then cut off all relationship with you. I envy you. I am certain that she may end up your girlfriend after all. And you still get to keep her as a good friend.

Well done.


----------



## wanderer13 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey, CONGRATULATIONS on DOING what you wanted to DO and expressing your feelings because thats what men do. That feeling you get afterwards is awesome, no matter of the result.


@mclericp Pretty much all girls will act nicely if you treat them nicely (nicely, not needy). He was honest and nice with her...it is very hard to react to actions of love with actions of fear


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

We're still texting each other normally. I'm just really curious how she thinks about me now. She doesn't seem phased, so that's a plus. She's awesome! I'm guessing you can see why I like her


----------



## Andrew4 (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey man that's great for you! Big step that can boost your confidence not just in terms of girl(s) but overall. Congrats on the big grapefruits. Haha.


----------



## kuhan1923 (Oct 28, 2012)

grats bro! 

That takes some balls! I couldn't do it.


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

Question for you guys: Should I get her something for Valentine's day or no? I'm not sure if I should or not. It would just be a card with a flower or something.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Prefacing this with the admission I know nothing of relationships...

It seems a bit too pushy to me. Maybe. I mean... just that you've already made your feelings known and she said she didn't want that right now, but kind of left the door open for the future, so maybe this is too soon?
Depends of course on the circumstances... different people and everything. And maybe she really does want to be with you and is kind of frustrated that she can't be right now, in which case it might be good but... maybe it's a bit soon after a "rejection" (of sorts)?


----------



## Mr Grey (Jan 15, 2013)

Well done.



wanderer13 said:


> ... That feeling you get afterwards is awesome, no matter of the result....


I could not agree more with this statement.


----------



## Meg67 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Question for you guys: Should I get her something for Valentine's day or no? I'm not sure if I should or not. It would just be a card with a flower or something.


I think as long as you keep it light and friendly, not "romantic" it would be ok. "I'm glad we're friends" kind of message.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Meg67 said:


> I think as long as you keep it light and friendly, not "romantic" it would be ok. "I'm glad we're friends" kind of message.


Yes. That sounds good.

Though... being Valentine's Day... you might want to tread carefully. Although, you could make a kind of light-hearted "joke" about giving her a valentine's card/flower I suppose... all depends how you handle it :yes.


----------



## CefaliK (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm not going to do anything. Seems like there are too many complications. Just gunna keep going with the flow.


----------



## sadmeme (May 22, 2012)

You sir, have balls of steel. I WISH I had the balls to tell my crush that I liked her even if it was by snail mail :/

Now, yeah, I guess you should go with the flow..


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

Good job, i hope i can do that one day.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

maybe someday, but dont let that chance stop you from talking to other girls... good luck man


----------



## DizzyFrank (Nov 27, 2012)

CefaliK said:


> Thanks for the kind words. It did take a lot to tell her, but I'm so glad I did. Hopefully, now I can move on and focus on other things.


I know exactly how it is, not being able to tell a girl you love, that you have feeling toward her! I think you did great! :yes It is hard and draining to keep those feelings for yourself, because of anxiety and all, it's like it drive you crazy little by little the longer you keep that inside! I'm glad you did it, awesome job  and i hope it will make it easier for you the next time you have feeling toward a girl! You have accomplished something very good and positive for you, keep up the good work, dude.


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

That's great that you were able to do what you did. I know personally how hard it is to do that and the feelings you get before you wanted to. I like how she's able to still talk to you and be mature about it. The one time i told my friend, our relationship was never the same again.


----------

